# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Tirana e ditëve tona II

## sam1r

Per shkak te numrit te madh te postimeve ne temen paraprake per Tiranen, ajo mbyllet per t'i lene rendin kesaj temes se re.. 

Pune te mbare te gjitheve.

----------


## alketi83

Shpresoj qe Tirana kesaj ralle mos te prezantohet vetem nga pallatet . . .

----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## PINK

Si shpjegohet te gjithe kemi te njejtat poza, identik. Ndonjehere me duket sikur kemi perdorur vetem 1 kamera. lol


te bukura fotot Alket.

----------


## alketi83

> Si shpjegohet te gjithe kemi te njejtat poza, identik. Ndonjehere me duket sikur kemi perdorur vetem 1 kamera. lol
> 
> 
> te bukura fotot Alket.


Lol Pink eshte e vertete, besoj se ajo eshte pjesa me e bukur e Tiranes dmth siper

 Vodafonit per ne qe e vizitojme ate per 1-2 dit. Ndersa per dike qe jeton aty mund te 

gjejn pamje me te bukura akoma nese i shikon gjerat me nje kendveshtrim tjeter . . .

----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## Edi-9/11

Palushi building u/c, Jan 2011:

----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------


## alketi83



----------

